# Wheel alignment not covered by maintenance?



## snalliah (Mar 24, 2005)

I was told this morning by the service department that I will have to pay $189 to get my wheel aligment fixed. My car has less than 5k miles on it and I was under the impression that the maintenance program would cover wheel alignment. I find this ridiculous as this is obviously a 'routine' maintenance. I also own an Audi whose maintenance program even covers wiper blades.

Anyone know where I can find a list of what's covered under the maintenance program?

Thanks!


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

snalliah said:


> I was told this morning by the service department that I will have to pay $189 to get my wheel aligment fixed. My car has less than 5k miles on it and I was under the impression that the maintenance program would cover wheel alignment. I find this ridiculous as this is obviously a 'routine' maintenance. I also own an Audi whose maintenance program even covers wiper blades.
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a list of what's covered under the maintenance program?
> 
> Thanks!


This site will give you a general description of the maintenance. I couldn't find a more detailed description. I read somewhere in the forums that alignment on a car with sport package and active steering can only be done at a BMW service center and the cost is around $500.

http://www.bmwusa.com/vehicles/5/550iSedan/warranty.htm


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

snalliah said:


> I was told this morning by the service department that I will have to pay $189 to get my wheel aligment fixed. My car has less than 5k miles on it and I was under the impression that the maintenance program would cover wheel alignment. I find this ridiculous as this is obviously a 'routine' maintenance. I also own an Audi whose maintenance program even covers wiper blades.
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a list of what's covered under the maintenance program?
> 
> Thanks!


Pretty much everything is covered except tires, wheel alignments, wheel/tire damage, and abuse.

Unless there is a recall for some suspension issue, generally cars go out of alignment for any number of reasons including hitting a curb or pot hole. Hard to make the dealer responsible for that.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Tires, tire balancing, tire rotations, and wheel alignment are not covered. "Maintenance" such as oil and fluid changes and inspections are covered, and so are specified wear items when they meet minimum spec: wipers, brake pads and rotors, clutch, etc.


----------

